
React on steroids - askucher
This is a crazy thing, guys but it will change the way of development in future. The union of React, Pug and SASS in one isolated component. Please check out https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;askucher&#x2F;lsxc .
======
stefantheard
What was the motivation? I don't see any value gained by storing everything in
one file in a super terse obfuscated combination of languages.

~~~
askucher
Motivation:

1\. is building isolated components which can be used everywhere without
additional dependencies.

2\. is to use indented language because it takes less space than regular (30 %
of space)

3\. is an isomorphism between layout and style.

4\. is to use functional aspects of livescript like carry, partial
application, piping, etc.

5\. is to apply carried prelude library to layout

6\. spend less time for coding but more time for my company building and
networking.

7\. Enjoy each line.

8\. Do not use old standards but move everything forward.

9\. Use light-weight tools

